# Transferring Music From Ipod



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now...how the feck do you do it? the ipod, is going directly out of the window unless i sort the piece of ***** out.....as you can tell....its getting to me a bit....

you would think that it would be simple wouldn't you?.......i saved it all from my old laptop onto the ipod....the fecking iplod aint playing......

piece of *****


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

no idea I'm afraid but thats one of the reasons I bought a creative and sansa - uses industry wide mp3 and just looks like another disk to the pc so drag and drop.

Don't look quite as "in and trendy" as those stupid white bricks but at least they don't used closed and proprietary technology - how come Apple get away with being all cute and cuddly?

I'm sure somebody will be able to help.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tell you what shaun.....i aint keeping it now.... :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

always a sticky one this.

in a word, you can't directly. the ipod isn't designed to do it.

fortunately for you, some wee scamp invented Senuti which can do it.

download, install and relax.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> always a sticky one this.
> 
> in a word, you can't directly. the ipod isn't designed to do it.
> 
> ...


er....is there a windows version bunchie? or am i being a bit...er thick :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhh, i assumed you were on a mac.....fool that i am. should learn to read.

hang on, i know there's a pc programme about. just let me delve into my bag of crap here......

here we go: xplay

similar, but more drag and drop based. i've used both senuti and this chap to fettle with ipods before.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> ahhhhhhh, i assumed you were on a mac.....fool that i am. should learn to read.
> 
> hang on, i know there's a pc programme about. just let me delve into my bag of crap here......
> 
> ...


top man  

i'll have a go now


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

no worries.

here's another one for windoze just in case, though i've never dabbled with this one at all.

good luck!

edit: while i'm at it, http://forums.ipodlounge.com/ is good for all things ipod.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Depending on which generation of ipod you have - vpod is also excellent

vPod

If there is a "system", there is a "hack"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> ahhhhhhh, i assumed you were on a mac.....fool that i am. should learn to read.
> 
> hang on, i know there's a pc programme about. just let me delve into my bag of crap here......
> 
> ...


it worked 

only took 20 mins to transfer 6167 songs.....very impressive...

thanks very much for the link bunchie.....have a beer on me fella


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > ahhhhhhh, i assumed you were on a mac.....fool that i am. should learn to read.
> ...


excellent, glad it worked!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

While we're on the subject, 'iPodRip' is very good too - though Mac only, I believe.

iPodRip


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I believe that if you have enabled your iPod for drive access that you can use it to transfer your music to a computer. You can certainly transfer files that way, Apple actually suggest it!

P.S. I'm being converted.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

That's how I did it /\

With a Mac I had to show all the hidden files and then the iPod is treated as a drive which let me drag everything from the iPod and drop it onto the desktop.

I tried a couple of Mac apps and didn't have any luck with them, but the dragging/dropping worked a treat.


----------

